# When they help out with the chores



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My little Mini-Mancha bugger, Serendipity (AKA "Dipity") likes to be my shadow during chore time. Every time I milk the cows (2-3 times a week, for my 3 bottle bucklings) she likes to come up and sniff at their udders briefly - that's all. Today she was braver and (with my help, LOL) started nursing on our Normade X Jersey, Sasha for a second. Then when Violet (my Dutch Belted cow) came in, she raced to her and went to town! I think it was the cutest thing! (But I may be a little biased....)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That is adorable! How nice of your cows to provide free meals!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

One lucky little Lamancha for sure!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucky girl!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SOOOO SWEET!!! I have 2 out of 3 kids that do that to there grandma, (she thinks they are hers)


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - thats awesome and look at the size difference!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Aww, that's sweet!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

That's one tolerant cow - and cute doe!


----------

